# This just in Female seeds guaranteed/



## stickywicked (Jul 12, 2012)

Having a micro  biologist in the family can be helpful. Store in town here sell the Dr T method to create feminized seeds, takes a known female plant and tricks her into growing male pollen sacs and to produce pollen.  Take this all female pollen and fertilize other females.  All the genetic material comes from females so 99% of the resulting seeds will be female.  Sounds too good to be true, my inhouse biologist looked at it said go for it.  I thought of you THG when I saw this product.  You heard it first here, or maybe just second, possibly I'm the last to know and this is old news.  Anyone want to know where to get this stuff let me know. 2 kool


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2012)

let's hear more---what is it


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 12, 2012)

So I reckon this is just a store bought silver thiosfulfate spray.  It could work with the hermi chance thrown in there.  It could be useful to some I suppose but for me the only reason I would want to make seeds would be crossing two strains,  otherwise I would want to stick with my clones, so I could keep my phenos and for the faster turnaround.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't want no feminized seeds . . . if I want all females I cut clones, if I want seeds I want strong females and strong males, nothing else


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2012)

just because the female was a true female that was reversed, does not mean you will get 99% females. That why we see ppl complaining everyday that they got a male in a bunch of feminized seeds.. even a true female has male genes they are just naturally recessed. Some times when the reversing is done then is no way to keep the male genetics from showing


----------



## Locked (Jul 15, 2012)

This is nothing new....there are a cpl ways to make female beans. None are 100 percent fool proof and can result in males or hermies IMO.
CS- colloidal silver
GA-gibberllic acid(sp)
Stress induced- stress the plant through various methods. ie mess with light schedule, heat stress, nutrient stress, letting the plant flower quite a bit longer then normal.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 16, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Some times when the reversing is done then is no way to keep the male genetics from showing


 
right on . . . or at least the deap-seated, natural ability of the female to express male _in an emergency_ is sorta brought closer to the surface, and from there on it happens more easily - in response to what would otherwise be minor environmental stresses ie light leaks


----------

